# Epic 27 motor mystery



## NH4012 (Aug 4, 2014)

A woman whose husband was involved with powerful model motors passed away and she's asked me to sell many things for her including several flats of Epic 27 motors sans brushes and several flats of armatures that I believe fit the same model motors. As far as I know, all of these items are new old stock, never used. I could use some help identifying these and perhaps moving them. Each motor measures 2-3/4" in length and 1-3/8" in diameter.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I believe those motors are P2K2, not P2K. P2K had copper colored can, P2K2 (the ones I have) had the black can. P2K2 had more RPM than P2Ks.

Sending you a PM.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Those are 27 Turn "Brushed" motors - size is what is known as 540

TRINITY/EPIC was the company who built them - this are unlabeled so I'd assume they were bought by a motor tuner, or bought to be used as a "HANDOUT" motor for a big race...

The EPIC 27 motors are what was known as "STOCK" motors in the days of running Brushed type motors.

The flat of Armatures are Hand Wound and would not be used in these "Stock" cans, but the cans they would be used in are pretty similar except the endbell has movement to adjust timing (where as the STOCK motors were fixed timing) 

The Armatures appear that some are DRILL Balanced ,and some are EPOXY Balanced

The numbers ie: 11x6 or 15x2 is the number of "Winds" the particular armature (Arm) has, and how many strands of wire is used in those winds.

Generally the lower that first number - the HIGHER the motors RPM will be, and usually more power. (as mentioned above - the "STOCK" motors are 27 turn or winds) 

I notice when mousing over the image, I get the image name rossey motor parts - 

Were these from Kim Rossey / ESP (Elite Speed Products) ?

If so, I ran Kim's stuff for a couple years, both his Motors and Batteries...and he was one of my FIRST SPONSORS when I started the South-West Tour R/C Series.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

What race series where these hand out motors for? Was it MARS in Michigan?


----------

